# Palace of Synful Delights



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Background stock by 


You can only request if you have at least *300 posts* and have been a *member for at least a month*;
 when posting or the request will be *ignored*;
Both *rep* and *credit* is a must, with the shop's or workers' names;
You must wait *4 days* before *requesting again*;
*High Quality*/*Mid Quality* stock(s) must be provided;
All *images*/*stocks* must be placed within a *spoiler tag *or *linked*;
*Do not* ask  for *more than 3 avatars* at once, otherwise it will just be *ignored*.


Avatars
Signatures
Sets
Profile Pictures 


Gifs
Colorings
Wallpapers
Transparencies
Banners
Hand-drawn sketches
Multiple sets all at once


*Request Type* - Avatar, Signature, Set, etc.
*Worker* - Who?
*Stock* - either linked or spoiler tagged.
*Size* - Junior, Senior, etc.
*Border* -  dotted, dashed, rounded, semi rounded, specific, etc.
*Effects* - textures, light, colourisations, etc.
*Text* - what you want, font, etc.
*Additional Info* - Misc Stuff


Synn (Owner)
Dei (Worker)
​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Synn's Examples


*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 














​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Synn's Examples



​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2012)

yo Dave you can reject my last request

sig



just the middle and bottom part 

ava



can ya combined the sig please 

on sig "Quirky with a touch of Beauty"

not too much effects but some 

dotted white borders


----------



## zetzume (Apr 1, 2012)

TyPe: Set
size: junior and 150x150
stock: 

Border - dotted, 
Effects - like this :  ( Just the colors) or any effect~ :3 
Text - Do not forget that all of you are always shining within SHINee’s hearts!
Additional Info - ~ :3


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

_*Sayaka*_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2012)

OMG davy 

ME LOVE SOME HEATHER MORRIS


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

Glad you like it, Ariel


----------



## Alpha (Apr 1, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
* Miscellaneous:* Style/Design it however you want. Could avatar be sig's face please. No text. 

Thanks in advance.
​


----------



## Synn (Apr 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
Status: 2 open slots
__________________________
Sera [1]
zetzume [1]
Alpha [1]​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome back Synn!
Set request:
Stock: 
Text: It doesn't matter now what happens. I will never give up the fight!
Long as the voice inside drives me to run and fight, 
It doesn't matter who is wrong and who is right! 
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Jackk (Apr 1, 2012)

Jackk said:


> Hey, I'd like to make a request... if I may.
> 
> *Request Type* - Set
> 
> ...



I'd still like this made Synn. And welcome back.


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_
Status: closed
__________________________
Sera [1]
zetzume [1]
Alpha [1]
Spartan1337 [1]
Jackk [1]​


----------



## Juli (Apr 2, 2012)

Fixed the title and the first post. Let me know if you need anything else. :3


----------



## Synn (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you, Christine. 

I'll edit my second post and add examples later. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Dave's already full, requests later foxy


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I allowed to just post and say your work is amazing? Jeez brah. Your status is closed anyway, and I was wanting to make a request within like two weeks. I already got set ideas for now. But after I get over this trans phase within the week im definately gonna request a set here. I seriously dont mean to be an asskisser, but keep up the good shit man seriously.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome to see your back at it Synn! 

Request Type - Set
Worker - Not really an option now is there? 
Stock - 
Size - Senior.
Border - Rounded.
Effects - Do what you want.
Text - None.

First page on a popular set shop, aww yeah. 

EDIT: God damn it, I'll come back later.


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

_*Sera*_




_*zetzume*_




_*Alpha*_


----------



## zetzume (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you! ~  
SHINee pek


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2012)

yo  

set

Ava



Sig



on sig " Heather Morris" under it "Rocking it out to this beat" 

Dotted white borders 

thanks Davy


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

_*Spartan1337*_


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Spartan1337*_



Me gusta mucho.


Your sets are still as great as ever.


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 6, 2012)

Stock: 
Type:  Set
Size: Junior
Border: Dotted White
Effects:  Not too much~
Other Info:  Avatar on the the guy on the left, and you're amazing at graphic art :3


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
Sasume Uchiha [2]​


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 6, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> Awesome to see your back at it Synn!
> 
> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Not really an option now is there?
> ...



Can you take my request now?


----------



## Synn (Apr 6, 2012)

If you turn off your signature, sure.


----------



## Sera (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, Synn. It's lovely!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 6, 2012)

Synn said:


> If you turn off your signature, sure.



Right, sorry, I keep forgetting that.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 7, 2012)

Synn-baby, I have profile pic request please. :3


If you don't have a pixiv account, I can reupload the pic.
150x150
Anything else is up to you. :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
Sasume Uchiha [2]
HighLevelPlayer [2]
blue♥ [2]​


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome back Synn. :33

Request set.

Avatar

Stock-

Of their faces/heads, one with a thin black border and one without a border, no effects.

Signature

Stock-

Full picture words and all, just need a resize and thin black border, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Apr 7, 2012)

Request Type -  Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - solid black line
Effects - Your choice
Text - I loved her ticklish smile even more than the warm late-autumn sunshine.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

@Sephiroth and BLAZxBLUE



> i will limit the housekeeping to 5 requests



I think you might have to wait until there is an opening in Synn's housekeeping.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 7, 2012)

pretty much and bro sig off


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

It's fine, I don't mind the 5 requests limit.

Turn your signature off, though.


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

_*Sephiroth*_


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2012)

_*Sasume Uchiha*_




_*blue♥*_


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2012)

_*HighLevelPlayer*_


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful<3

rep'd :3


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 8, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*HighLevelPlayer*_



Great.


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you like, guys :]


----------



## Empathy (Apr 8, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Worker:* You, of course
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior, with some extra room left on the signature and 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar, please!
*Border:* At your discretion
*Effects:* At your discretion
*Text:* No thanks
*Additional Info:* Just avatars of Gary Oak(guy on the far right), please

Thanks in advance, even if my request is denied. :33 :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Empathy [3]​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah ! I always knew that you; closing your Shop was a bad dream. Expect a request soon _Synn_, also good luck once again :33.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2012)

_*Empathy*_


----------



## Kaijin (Apr 9, 2012)

Request Type - Set.
Stock - 
Size - Junior.
Border - Dotted.
Effects - Whatever you think fits the stock and looks good.Darkish,cool colors or whatever you want.
Text - none.
Additional Info - Make it badass.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 9, 2012)

Sig for a serior member, avy 150 x 150 focusing on both characters, mild effects.You know how I like it.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Kaijin [3]
Ayana [3]
​


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2012)

Requesting: Set

_*Avatar:*_ []

*Sig:* []

_*Text on sig:*_ _Shameless_​


----------



## Synn (Apr 10, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Kaijin [3]
Ayana [3]
StonedTheGoodWay [3]
​


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 12, 2012)

Worker- Synn
 Request Type - Set.
  Stock - 
   Size - Junior.
  Border - Whatever you decide.
  Effects - Whatever you think fits the stock but preferably Black and shadowy looking.
  Text - Black☆Star....
  Additional Info - I just want the kid on the left with the blue hair. 
BTW in case that stock doesn't work. ()
Also can I get one with text and one with out.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 12, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  
Size - Senior
Style - Work your magic :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Kaijin [3]
Ayana [3]
StonedTheGoodWay [3]
Gold Roger [3]
Pherenike [3]
​


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*blue♥*_



You knew what I wanted. pek Thanks so much, love. :<

EDIT: Oh, wait, sorry. Could you make it 170x170 please?   I didn't realize my profile pic was bigger than my avatar.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 13, 2012)

Set request:
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Text: Leave everything to me, my lord, I will realize the land of benevolence you dream of!
Alternate text: Jiang Wei
Notes: I want one with text, the alternate text and one without any text.


----------



## Kyou (Apr 13, 2012)

Reached your limit yet Davie  or should I jump in now haha.


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kyou said:


> Reached your limit yet Davie  or should I jump in now haha.



Go ahead and request, Sean. :33


----------



## Kyou (Apr 14, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -  
Size - I dunno what I am D: 150x150? XD
Style - Whatever you think works you creative beast you haha, although have them be curved, I like curved


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Jackk [1]
Sayaka [2]
~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Kaijin [3]
Ayana [3]
StonedTheGoodWay [3]
Gold Roger [3]
Pherenike [3]
Spartan1337 [3]
Kyou [4]

Requests are closed!
​


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG your back 

so wait, I can't put two pictures in my set request?


----------



## Synn (Apr 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> so wait, I can't put two pictures in my set request?



If it's just two, it's fine.

I made that rule to prevent people from giving me a shitload of stocks to work with, which is always a pain. D:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2012)

one thats terrible stock 

2 he already said requests r closed


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> If it's just two, it's fine.
> 
> I made that rule to prevent people from giving me a shitload of stocks to work with, which is always a pain. D:



good.

You'll be expecting me


----------



## Jackk (Apr 16, 2012)

^ You should probably take off that sig, if you want Synn and Sayaka to spare your life to make you a set in the future.


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I shall be requesting from you soon ;3


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Apr 17, 2012)

Good to have you back Synn, I'll request when you're free.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks love. I'll come back later to spread and rep you again. :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry for the wait guys, I'm having a shitload of work this week. 

Hopefully I'll be able to start working on your requests on Friday.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 19, 2012)

YOU'RE BACK! 

Can I be your first customer?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 19, 2012)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> YOU'RE BACK!
> 
> Can I be your first customer?



First customer?

I hope I don't come off as a jerk ass when saying this, but you do know that many people have requested beforehand, right?


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

_*Jackk*_




_*Sayaka*_




_*Ayana*_


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

_*Kaijin*_






_*Kyou*_


----------



## Jackk (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Jackk*_
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looking good. 

Wearing it now, thanks Synn!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks davy will wear it soon i just want to wear this one a little longer xD


----------



## Kyou (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Alot David ...

Gotta spread rep around a bit more, but it's coming :ho


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
StonedTheGoodWay [3]
Gold Roger [3]
Pherenike [3]
Spartan1337 [3]

Requests are closed!
​


----------



## Ayana (Apr 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Ayana*_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Awesomeness, thank you.


Will rep ASAP, give me a minute to spread.


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

~BLAZxBLUE~ said:


> Request Type -  Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> ...



Fix the stock, please.


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Korra*_




_*Pherenike*_




_*Spartan1337*_


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Gold Roger [3]
​


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Gold Roger*_


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 29, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Synn_.
*Stock* - Avatar : [], Signature : []
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - Anything that you judge looks cool for the Set.
*Effects*          - I have absolute trust in your taste, so you are free to use any effect that you desire. If you have time to spare though I would really like if you could add a glowing effect in Kabuto's eye in the signature, if it's much troube for you then it's ok.
*Text*             - On the Signature only; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - Just take your time _Synn_, and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2012)

Type: Set

Worker: Synn

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Border: Solid

Effects: Make it look cool


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
ImagineBreakr [5]
​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2012)

Worker: Synn



^ can you remove the DVD Video stamp in the top left corner ? Keep the existing background

nothing else


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Fluttershy*_


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 29, 2012)

Request type: Signature
Worker: Synn

Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Something lovey-dovey, but not girly. Maybe a small faded heart here or there, some hot colors perhaps.  I'm really not to sure about the effects on this one.
Text: 
Line 1: "Like it or not"
Line 2: "You can't stop us"

Additionally info: Don't let the background distract from the stock, and I'd prefer the text not to be straight lines. I prefer  font (which is all capitals), but whatever you think works. The signature is supposed to be a different version of  and carry the same message. Naruko doesn't like that one.


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

^ I don't make transparencies anymore, sorry.


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 29, 2012)

I said maybe.  
I wasn't too hot on the transparency anyways because of the right border.
Fixed my post. :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
ImagineBreakr [5]
Toroxus [5]
​


----------



## Suzy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hallo thar~ I'd like a set of this please. 

Avatar Stock -   
Sig stock:    

Size - Junior
Border - dotted
Effects - Do whatever you please with it ~ effect wise.
Text - Could you remake the text that is on the sig picture already? 

Thanks in advance!  :33


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
ImagineBreakr [5]
Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello there. :3
Set request.



150x150 avatar and a proportional sized signature. 

I'll leave the effects up to you.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 30, 2012)

Request!

This is the . Same image for set.

Avatar: 500x200
Signature: Whatever size you think appropriate. 
Text: Only in sig. The word "Khaleesi" in a nice script text.
Boarder: dashed
Effects: up to you

Thanks in advanced Synn!


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
ImagineBreakr [5]
Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
Tifa Lockhart [5]
MiamiCity15 [5]
​


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

_*ImagineBreakr*_




_*Tifa Lockhart*_




_*MiamiCity15*_


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*MiamiCity15*_


Great as always. Glad to have you back dude. 

Repped.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*ImagineBreakr*_



Thanks looks amazing will rep once im able to again.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Tifa Lockhart*_




Its gorgeous


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad you like it :]


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, Synn. May I have a sig out of this?


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [5]
​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 30, 2012)

May I have

[sp]
a simple junior set 


It can be really simple but with dotted borders



Thanks in advance .


[/sp]


----------



## Helios (May 2, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - Synn.
*Stock* - []
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - Anything that looks good, or none if you think it's better that way.
*Effects*          - Anything that you want; I would like though if you could make the fairy in the hands of Skull Kid shine or something like that.
*Text*             - None.
*Additional Info* - None.


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

~BLAZxBLUE~ [2]
Necessary Evil [5]
Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Metaro [6]
Helios [6]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2012)

Will try to get some of these done this afternoon :33


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2012)

_*Necessary Evil*_





_*Metaro*_


----------



## Metaro (May 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Metaro*_



:33 Thanks will use soon becauseihavetonsofrequestD:


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
​


----------



## MystKaos (May 10, 2012)

Request Type - Set.
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 150x200 for avi, 500x300 for sig.
Border - Solid/with white? Like Imaginebreakr's completed request.
Effects - up to you/whatever blends in well with the stock. Some photography/camera effects would be nice also. Like a little flash/sparkle on the actual flash part of the camera and the lens. As if a pic is being taken. Don't overdo it though. xD
Text - Smile for the Camera!
Additional Info - None.

please & thank you! I love your work! <3


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Toroxus [5]
Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
Dark_Ninja_X [6]
​


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2012)

Wow, this place is open again? 

Love your work Synn


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2012)

_*Toroxus*_


----------



## Milkshake (May 10, 2012)

is this shop open? Requesto plsss ~


Text: the prince & the princess
150x150 avy.
Any designs and stuff.

Thx~


----------



## zetzume (May 10, 2012)

Request Type - Set.
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 150x150 and 125x125 for avi, 500x300 for sig.
Border - none
Effects - up to you
Text -  none 
Additional Info - good luck. =)


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
Dark_Ninja_X [6]
Milkshake [6]
zetzume [6]
​


----------



## Judecious (May 11, 2012)

Request Type - Avatar
    Worker - Synn
    Stock - 
    Size - Senior.
    Border - dotted
    Size -150x200


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
Dark_Ninja_X [6]
Milkshake [6]
zetzume [6]
Judecious [7]
​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2012)

Worker: Synn



^ if possible, remove the text - at the top & in the bottom right corner (in the bottom left unnecessary, I'll cut out Soifon  or maybe you can do it, but keep Yoruichi's hand fully)

nothing else, no resize


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
Dark_Ninja_X [6]
Milkshake [6]
zetzume [6]
Judecious [7]
Fluttershy [7]
​


----------



## Toroxus (May 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Toroxus*_





Thanks. :33


----------



## Aeiou (May 11, 2012)

Requeeesting...

Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Ava stock: 

Details: Focus around his face.. Nothing much detailed, just keep it simple. 

Sig stock: 

Details: Same as ava. Make it nice, but simple, not too many effects. It'd be nice if the little website logo/url thing was taken out at the bottom right.

That's 'bout it. Hope this isn't too much of a hassle


----------



## OS (May 12, 2012)

Set

Avatar-
Sig-
Border-Black
Effect-Up to you

thanks


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
ThePseudo [6]
Helios [6]
Dark_Ninja_X [6]
Milkshake [6]
zetzume [6]
Judecious [7]
Fluttershy [7]
Aeion [7]
Original Sin [7]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

_*ThePseudo*_



_*Helios*_





_*Dark_Ninja_X*_


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

_*zetzume*_






_*Judecious*_



_*Fluttershy*_


----------



## MystKaos (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Dark_Ninja_X*_



omgomgomgomg! I love 'em! thanks alot Synn, much appreciated! 

+repped. It actually worked after spreading. Weird. Usually have to wait a day before repping again. xD

Loving that effect. <3


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

Glad you like :]


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
Milkshake [6]
Aeion [7]
Original Sin [7]

​


----------



## Judecious (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Judecious*_



Thanks 

have to spread.


----------



## zetzume (May 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*zetzume*_




asdasdasdasdjk,. Thank you. <3 I love the second  sig.


----------



## Gold Roger (May 13, 2012)

Worker- Synn
 Request Type - Set.
  Stock- 
   Size - Senior.
  Border - Whatever you decide.
  Effects - Whatever you think fits the stock.
Text: The Wind Master
  Additional Info - Can I get one with text and one with out?

EDIT: Here will this work?


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Worker- Synn
> Request Type - Set.
> Stock -
> Size - Senior.
> ...



Fix the stock

EDIT: Thanks for editing


----------



## Ace (May 13, 2012)

Requesting Sig


----------



## Synn (May 13, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Suzy [5]
Milkshake [6]
Aeion [7]
Original Sin [7]
Gold Roger [7]
Korra [7]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2012)

_*Milkshake*_




_*Aeion*_


----------



## Synn (May 19, 2012)

_*Original Sin*_


----------



## Milkshake (May 19, 2012)

YAAAAYYY IT CUTE 
Thanks!


----------



## Aeiou (May 20, 2012)

Looks good, looks good. Thank you very much, rep n cred 

Also sorry for the extra difficulty at the end


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2012)

Dave do this whenever u are ready...(sorry only have some access to my moms computer today which does not have PS)

ava

this



or this




sig







on the sig 

"Don't leave me tongue tied"

dotted white borders 

kind of like m new style 

not tooo bright


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Gold Roger [7]
Korra [7]
Sayaka [8]


​


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2012)

edit it


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

Noted        . :]


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

1x Ava
Size: 150x150 & 150x200


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> 1x Ava
> Size: 150x150 & 150x200



Need to be a registered user on that forum. :/

Can you reupload the image, please?


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

Synn said:


> Need to be a registered user on that forum. :/
> 
> Can you reupload the image, please?



Oh, sorry.


----------



## Synn (May 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> Oh, sorry.



Thank you.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 21, 2012)

Oh sweet Synn is back. Looking for just an avy



150 by 200 this time haha. Love your work

Everything is up to you. If you think it would look better you can just recreate my current avy and make it  150 by 200. It's my favorite avy.

 you used. 


Everything is up to you of course


----------



## Rinoa (May 21, 2012)

Resquest set please.

Could please remove the water marked&artist sig. I got permission from the artist and can PM it to you.:33

Worker: Synn
Avy: Solid tiny borders or whether you decide but no doted.
Any effects: up to you

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Gold Roger [7]
Korra [7]
Sayaka [8]
Joo [8]
Dracule Mihawk [8]
•Rinoa• [8]
​


----------



## Maerala (May 21, 2012)

Set please! 



Feel free to do away with any of the space surrounding her if it's too big. I'll leave everything up to you, though I would like _Moiraine_ written somewhere in the sig, preferably in a pretty cursive font. :33 Avy should focus on her face. A border would be nice as well, but you can choose which too.

Thanks in advance! pek


----------



## Synn (May 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Gold Roger [7]
Korra [7]
Sayaka [8]
Joo [8]
Dracule Mihawk [8]
•Rinoa• [8]
Godaime Hokage [8]
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 21, 2012)

4 tiny banners
Size-220 x 35 
No text or effects


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

_*^Vegeta^Two^*_


----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 

[I hope I'm allowed to have two stocks.] 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Gold Roger [7]
Korra [7]
Sayaka [8]
Joo [8]
Dracule Mihawk [8]
?Rinoa? [8]
Godaime Hokage [8]
Sera [8]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*^Vegeta^Two^*_




They are perfect, however I messed up the size, sorry 
155 x 35


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2012)

_*^Vegeta^Two^*_


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*^Vegeta^Two^*_



 thankyou
rep+


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2012)

You requested the exact same thing in another shop and I'm not taking requests.


----------



## Syko (May 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> You requested the exact same thing in another shop and I'm not taking requests.



I may not see the same work from different workers ? Oh sorry I thought you was.


----------



## Synn (May 23, 2012)

Syko said:


> I may not see the same work from different workers ? Oh sorry I thought you was.



Most workers will turn you down if they see you doing that.


----------



## Syko (May 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> Most workers will turn you down if they see you doing that.



Okey then I ll delete the other posts and keep my request on Joo's shop which is the one I made first.


----------



## Suzy (May 26, 2012)

Why isn't my set reguest done yet? 



Suzy said:


> Hallo thar~ I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> Avatar Stock -
> Sig stock:
> ...



damn


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2012)

Suzy said:


> Why isn't my set reguest done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> damn



Maybe cause Synn's super busy with other requests?


----------



## Synn (May 27, 2012)

Suzy said:


> Why isn't my set reguest done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> damn



Because the avatar stock isn't showing up;

Because I can't seem to work with any of them;

And because I'm lazy as fuck.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> And because I'm lazy as fuck.





150x200 and NF size please


and black solid borders, wondering if they will look good, your call


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2012)

^ no more requests


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

_*Gold Roger*_







_*Korra*_



_*Joo*_


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
Dracule Mihawk [8]
•Rinoa• [8]
Godaime Hokage [8]
Sera [8]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Billie (May 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Joo*_


AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWEEEEESSSSSSSOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2012)

Glad you like it :33


----------



## Ace (May 31, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*Korra*_



It's beautiful.  Thank you. 

Edit: Must spread


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2012)

I am hiring one worker.
If you are interested, please PM me some examples.


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2012)

_*Godaime Hokage*_





_*Sera*_


----------



## Sera (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you! It's lovely.  Will wear soon.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 2, 2012)

EDIT: woops just saw the no more requests thing.Sowwy my bad.didn't see that.


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Dracule Mihawk*_



_*?Rinoa?*_


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
​


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

My request is really simple

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 150
Effects: Whatever you like. :33

I would like an avatar of the fanny pak symbol and words. If you can't fit the words, just the symbol


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
Hero [10]
​


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 12, 2012)

Senior set request



Anything is fine. :33


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
Hero [10]
blue♥ [10]
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 12, 2012)

I know mine must be such a pain in the ass Dave but i can not wait for it OMG i am soooo excited


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 12, 2012)

Synn said:


> _*?Rinoa?*_


Looks very beautiful.Love it!!!

Obrigado/Thank u so mux.:33


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> I know mine must be such a pain in the ass Dave but i can not wait for it OMG i am soooo excited



It is, but I'll get it done this week I promise! :3



•Rinoa• said:


> Looks very beautiful.Love it!!!
> 
> Obrigado/Thank u so mux.:33



De nada :]


----------



## Synn (Jun 12, 2012)

_*Hero*_



_*blue♥*_


----------



## Imagine (Jun 13, 2012)

Synn 

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you

Note: I'd like an avatar of each character.


----------



## Synn (Jun 13, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Synn
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...



Can't see the stock


----------



## OS (Jun 13, 2012)

Synn 

Type: Set
Size: Senior (big as it can)

Stock: Sig-

Avi-

Border-Square and dark green.

effects-up to you

Add info- I want the sig vertical please. Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jun 13, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
ImagineBreakr [10]
Original Sin [10]
​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 13, 2012)

Set Request:
Stock:
Text: Sawada Tsunayoshi
Effects: Very similar to this:  Only except with a more fitting color scheme, such as orange or reddish colors.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
ImagineBreakr [10]
Original Sin [10]
Spartan1337 [10]
​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 14, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Synn_.
*Stock* - Avatar : [], [Focus on _Imperius_,right side] Signature : []
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - One dotted and one at your taste.
*Effects*          - I have absolute trust in your taste, so you are free to use any effect that you desire.
*Text*             - On the Avatar : "Valor" On the Signature; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - Just take your time _Synn_, and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sayaka [8]
ImagineBreakr [10]
Original Sin [10]
Spartan1337 [10]
Necessary Evil [10]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> Dave do this whenever u are ready...(sorry only have some access to my moms computer today which does not have PS)
> 
> ava
> 
> ...









ImagineBreakr said:


> Synn
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...











Necessary Evil said:


> *Request Type* - Set.
> *Worker*          - _Synn_.
> *Stock* - Avatar : [], [Focus on _Imperius_,right side] Signature : []
> *Size*              - Senior.
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Original Sin [10]
Spartan1337 [10]
​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> Text: Sawada Tsunayoshi
> Effects: Very similar to this:  Only except with a more fitting color scheme, such as orange or reddish colors.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Synn
> 
> Type: Set
> Size: Senior (big as it can)
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

None.
​


----------



## Gold Roger (Jun 14, 2012)

Worker- Synn
 Request Type - Set.
  Stock- 
   Size - Senior.
  Border - Whatever you decide.
  Effects - Whatever you think fits the stock.
Text: The Spirit Detective
  Additional Info - Just the guy in the middle.
Can I get one with text and one with out?

Ok Yeah I'll use this stock let me know if it's quality is unusable though. 

EDIT: Also sorry about that Sig is off now.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Gold Roger said:


> Worker- Synn
> Request Type - Set.
> Stock-
> Size - Senior.
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 14, 2012)

wow  

will wear it soon  

rep


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

None.
​


----------



## Sera (Jun 14, 2012)

*Stock:* 
*Effects:* I hope you can work the stock.
[sp=I was thinking something like this could work, but it's up to you ^^][/sp]

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Stock:*
> *Effects:* I hope you can work the stock.
> [sp=I was thinking something like this could work, but it's up to you ^^][/sp]
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Sera (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe some red over Kushina's part please. Also, can I have the avatar on Kushina? Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Sera said:


> Maybe some red over Kushina's part please. Also, can I have the avatar on Kushina? Thanks!



Next time, make sure to _clearly_ state in your post whether you are requesting an avatar, signature or set, and what you want. It saves me the trouble to have to redo it just because it wasn't up to your expectations...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello!

Requesting a set. Avatar 150 x 150 and sig size of the stock pic.

Stock: 

Giving you free hands.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Hello!
> 
> Requesting a set. Avatar 150 x 150 and sig size of the stock pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello there

Can you get rid of all that text in the pic.And could you align Yusuke in the center of the pic?
Request: SET
Size: Junior
Avatar: focused on Yusuke?s face
Stock: 
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Polat Alemdar said:


> Hello there
> 
> Can you get rid of all that text in the pic.And could you align Yusuke in the center of the pic?
> Request: SET
> ...


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome,but I have an other request,if its possible.

Request: avatar
Size: Junior
Avatar: focused on Yusuke?s face,
Stock: 
Effects and borders: all up to you =),but it should look awesome.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2012)

Hum no, sorry. :/


----------



## Sin (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you do separate av and sig stocks? If not, you can make the av from the same stock as the sig.

Request Type - Set
Worker - No preference
Stock - Av 

Sig 

Size - Biggest possible
Border - No preference
Effects - I like styles similar to what I have now. That color stuff.
Text - "Tomorrow is today"


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 14, 2012)

Set please
Any Worker
Render: 
Size: Whatever works best
Border: Whatever works best
Effects: Whatever works best
Text: One with Spitfire, one with Ryougi Shiki, and one with no text please


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2012)

Tomotsu said:


> Set please
> Any Worker
> Render:
> Size: Whatever works best
> ...




You do not meet the requirements to post here;
.


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2012)

Sin said:


> Do you do separate av and sig stocks? If not, you can make the av from the same stock as the sig.
> 
> Request Type - Set
> Worker - No preference
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

You can request.
​


----------



## Delicious (Jun 15, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - []
Size - Senior
Border - None
Effects - Whatever looks perfect


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Delicious [12]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - []
> Size - Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

You can request.
​


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't been in here in months.

Senior set request
Stock:  
No text.

I leave effects,borders and everything else up to you.:33


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Haven't been in here in months.
> 
> Senior set request
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Hariti (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Ah,love it,especially the sig.I'll rep you tomorrow,if that's ok,I'm 24'd.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah sure, no problem. :]


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks awesome! Thank you!

Need to spread


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Delicious said:


> It looks awesome! Thank you!
> 
> Need to spread



Glad you like it


----------



## Luffy (Jun 16, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock -
Size - Junior
Border - Black Border
Effects - Whatever you think will make it look better 
Text - N/A
Additional Info - N/A

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Robin said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> ...


----------



## Luffy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, that was fast! :33

Thank you! It looks awesome pek


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad you like it :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 16, 2012)

Synn


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border: Black
Effects: Your choice


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Basilikos [12]
​


----------



## Ayana (Jun 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Set for a senior, avy (with those two) as well, minimum effects.


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Basilikos [12]
Ayana [13]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

Ayana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayana (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing, thank you.


Will rep as soon as I spread.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 17, 2012)

Request for Synn 

Type: gif set
Size: senior
Stocks:   
Effects and stuff: up to you

MUCHO THANKS


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Basilikos [12]
Reiki [13]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Synn
> 
> 
> Set
> ...


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome. 

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
​


----------



## Judas (Jun 17, 2012)

*Request Type:* Avatar
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:*



Could you make these into a slideshow in that order?


----------



## Synn (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
​


Judas said:


> *Request Type:* Avatar
> *Worker:* Synn
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



a slideshow is fine


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2012)

Request for 2 avatars and 2 signature.

*Avatar*

Stock 1-

Of the three of their upper, body black and white border, no effects.

Stock 2-

Transparent background, no effects.

*Signature*

Stock 1-

Full picture, black and white border, no effects.

Stock 2-

Same deal as first signature.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 19, 2012)

Set request:

Stock: 
Border: No border
Size: Senior
Effects: up to you

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 19, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you

Note: I'd like a avatar of each character


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, requesting a set.

Avatar: 

Signature: 

Can you get both players in one avatar (150x150). Don't focus on the trophy, just make sure you can get both of their faces on there.

Everything else up to you. Appreciate it.

ETA: For the signature, can I get one with text and one without?

Text: TWO FOR WIN


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Sephiroth [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
TeenRyu [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Lucifer Morningstar [13]
​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 21, 2012)

Set please
avy 150x200
Sig 450px ? 200px
stock - 
text- for the avy CM
for the sig Contest Mod
Border -  can it be green?


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Sephiroth [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
TeenRyu [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Lucifer Morningstar [13]
^Vegeta^Two^ [13]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for 2 avatars and 2 signature.
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



I don't make transparencies anymore, so your second avatar request has been skipped.


----------



## Synn (Jun 21, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
TeenRyu [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Lucifer Morningstar [13]
^Vegeta^Two^ [13]

*No more requests!*
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 22, 2012)

Edited    ^


----------



## Delicious (Jun 22, 2012)

Request Type - 3 avas 
Worker - Synn
Stock - [] [] []
Size - Senior
Border - None
Effects - Whatever looks perfect


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Delicious [14]
​


----------



## Kusa (Jun 22, 2012)

Request Type- Set
Stock:
Border - None
Effects - Whatever you like


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks synn  looks amazing!


----------



## Immortal (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Synn, I saw that you only take 5 requests at a time. Would you prefer me put the request here now, or just keep an eye on the thread and wait for some space to open up? I'm very happy to see you back in business!


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Hey Synn, I saw that you only take 5 requests at a time. Would you prefer me put the request here now, or just keep an eye on the thread and wait for some space to open up? I'm very happy to see you back in business!



Feel free to request now.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 22, 2012)

Request-Avatars
Size-150x200
Stock-    
Borders-dotted
Worker-synn


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 22, 2012)

Love you ill request again soon because I need a new set  rep coming


----------



## Immortal (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay, here's my request. 

I'd like a senior sized set please. I want my name on the signature somewhere, Immortal, and a border around the signature - not a dotted border though.

Here's the picture for the avatar


And here's the picture of the signature


(You can either use that entire picture for the signature, or just the section of the picture of Lebron, or an entirely different picture with just Lebron,your choice)

You don't have to use these exact images, if you see a better one that you'd prefer work with following the obvious theme, then go for it. I trust ya. Thanks a bunch in advance Synn.


----------



## Synn (Jun 23, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
Judas [13]
Zoan Marco [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Delicious [14]
Chocilla [14]
Judecious [14]
Immortal [14]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Judas said:


> *Request Type:* Avatar
> *Worker:* Synn
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...







Zoan Marco said:


> Set request:
> 
> Stock:
> Border: No border
> ...











Chocilla said:


> Request Type- Set
> Stock:
> Border - None
> Effects - Whatever you like









Immortal said:


> Okay, here's my request.
> 
> I'd like a senior sized set please. I want my name on the signature somewhere, Immortal, and a border around the signature - not a dotted border though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kusa (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Synn


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

You're welcome :33


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, it looks awesome.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 27, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set
*Worker* - Synn 
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Effects* - I'd like it to be a little more vibrant, but nothing too girly.
*Additional Info* - Whatever you think looks the best ​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Reiki [13]
ImagineBreakr [13]
Delicious [14]
Judecious [14]
Godaime Tsunade [14]
Polat Alemdar [15]
​


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Request for Synn
> 
> Type: gif set
> Size: senior
> ...









ImagineBreakr said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Delicious [14]
Judecious [14]
Godaime Tsunade [14]
​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Synn.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 27, 2012)

Synn said:


>



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG

you gave me a lady boner goddammit 

you're my GOD.Thanks


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

No problem, guys. :33


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello there.

Request: set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects and borders: Same as this Avatar.


And Could I get a 150x150 avatar too.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Delicious [14]
Judecious [14]
Godaime Tsunade [14]
Polat Alemdar [15]
​


----------



## Maerala (Jun 30, 2012)

Haiii! 

Can I has an avy of  please? Well, the last panel there, specifically, where she's like "....." Same size as my current one. No special effects, just a bit of smoothing/cleaning and bringing out the colors a bit of possible. Lightening the imagine and all that. And one of them dash borders, please. :33 And would it be possible to remove that chat bubble? If not, I understand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vice (Jun 30, 2012)

Request Type - Avatar
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - 150x200
Border - any
Effects - any
Text - N/A
Additional Info - N/A


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Delicious [14]
Judecious [14]
Godaime Tsunade [14]
Polat Alemdar [15]
Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 1, 2012)

I love the avy you made my so I'm gonna request a sig haha.

Like usual everything is up to you and you have options on whichever stock you like heh (you can combine them if you want to)
, , 

Text -  "It's all confidence. I don't ever lose that."

Thanks for the great work


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2012)

Request Type - Sig
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
and

Size - Anything as long as it's smaller then 500x500
Border - regular black
Effects - textures, light, colourisations, etc.
Text - TittyNipple
Additional Info - None


----------



## Synn (Jul 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Delicious [14]
Judecious [14]
Godaime Tsunade [14]
Polat Alemdar [15]
Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request Type - 3 avas
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - [] [] []
> Size - Senior
> ...


----------



## Delicious (Jul 8, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Awesome! Thanks Synn!


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Request-Avatars
> Size-150x200
> Stock-
> Borders-dotted
> Worker-synn



3 avatars max per request, Judey-kun


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Godaime Tsunade [14]
Polat Alemdar [15]
Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]
​


----------



## familyparka (Jul 8, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Standard
Border - dotted, semi-rounded or rounded as you prefer
Effects - awesomeness that combines with her 
Text - None
Additional Info - None


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> *Request Type* - Set
> *Worker* - Synn
> *Stock* -
> *Size* - Senior
> ...









Polat Alemdar said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Request: set
> Size: Junior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]
familyparka [15]
​


----------



## Melodie (Jul 8, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn 
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Effects - whatever you think looks good!
Text - _Melodie_. However, if you may, I'd like to have one with text and one without.


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]
familyparka [15]
Melodie [16]
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Avatar:* 
Signature: 

Thank you!


----------



## Misao (Jul 9, 2012)

*Type:* I'd like an avatar and signature.
*Stock: * ---- 
*Size* - Junior and Senior for the avy
*Border* - dotted

Thanks in advance Synn!


----------



## Synn (Jul 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]
familyparka [15]
Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
prunelle [16]
​


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you taking requests?


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2012)

Starr said:


> Are you taking requests?



Yes        .


----------



## Judecious (Jul 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> 3 avatars max per request, Judey-kun



Thank you :33


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey there . I would like a set with this image []. Do anything that you like just make sure to make one junior size and one senior size .


Uhh, now that I look at your shop requirments I need 300 posts to request.


----------



## Synn (Jul 10, 2012)

Ether Nightmare said:


> Uhh, now that I look at your shop requirments I need 300 posts to request.



Yes, you do. Sorry. :c


----------



## -JT- (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys! I haven't requested anything in what seems like donkey's years!

Sorry if I've forgotten what to do...

Type: Set
Stock: 
Effect: Your choice!
Extra: Senior avatar please 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Godaime Hokage [15]
Vice [15]
Dracule Mihawk [15]
TittyNipple [15]
familyparka [15]
Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
prunelle [16]
-JT- [16]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 13, 2012)

Changed my stock~


----------



## Synn (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for taking so long guys, but I have exams. ;____;

Busy week.


----------



## fraj (Jul 15, 2012)

Did you get my PM Synn?


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Haiii!
> 
> Can I has an avy of  please? Well, the last panel there, specifically, where she's like "....." Same size as my current one. No special effects, just a bit of smoothing/cleaning and bringing out the colors a bit of possible. Lightening the imagine and all that. And one of them dash borders, please. :33 And would it be possible to remove that chat bubble? If not, I understand.
> 
> Thanks in advance!







Vice said:


> Request Type - Avatar
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - 150x200
> ...







Dracule Mihawk said:


> I love the avy you made my so I'm gonna request a sig haha.
> 
> Like usual everything is up to you and you have options on whichever stock you like heh (you can combine them if you want to)
> , ,
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

TittyNipple [15]
familyparka [15]
Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
prunelle [16]
-JT- [16]
​


----------



## Maerala (Jul 19, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Many thanks! They're lovely! 

EDIT: Sorry, it's been a while!


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Request Type - Sig
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> and
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

familyparka [15]
Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
prunelle [16]
-JT- [16]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Standard
> ...


----------



## Stringer (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd like a gif using the three following images:


*Spoiler*: __ 








A steady transition between each images, not too fast.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks :3 alot


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

prunelle said:


> *Type:* I'd like an avatar and signature.
> *Stock: * ----
> *Size* - Junior and Senior for the avy
> *Border* - dotted
> ...









Unshaken Faith said:


> I'd like a gif using the three following images:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
-JT- [16]
​


----------



## Stringer (Jul 19, 2012)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Hi guys! I haven't requested anything in what seems like donkey's years!
> 
> Sorry if I've forgotten what to do...
> 
> ...


----------



## Oturan (Jul 20, 2012)

Requesting ava
stock: 
border: thin black
size: junior and senior


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
Oturan [17]
​


----------



## Soul King (Jul 20, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Ava: 180x250 & 150x200, Sig: maximum is 300x500
Effects - Your choice, but I'd like some hot or dark colors to be in there. Red/orange/yellow colors like that.

Thank you!


----------



## Melodie (Jul 20, 2012)

^

Signature off :3​


----------



## Soul King (Jul 20, 2012)

I always forget. >.< My bad.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

Edit that post and turn your signature off, again. :x


----------



## Imagine (Jul 20, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Border: Solid

Effects: Give it a smooth effect if that makes any sense.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



The stock is terrible 

I'll give it a try, but don't expect wonders :c


----------



## Ghost (Jul 20, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Avatar 150 x 150 and sig 4xx x 5xx

Effects: Up to you

Borders: Up to you


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
Oturan [17]
Soul King [17]
ImagineBrekr [17]
Shirosaki [17]
​


----------



## Misao (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you Synn! <33


----------



## Alicia (Jul 20, 2012)

taking requests?

senior set

stock: 
border: solid line
effect: up to you
text: *マジシャンズ・ヴァルキリア* or *Majishanzu Varukiria* if not possible

A R I G A T O U


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay, I'll stop being nice (it's a lost cause) and start ignoring posts with signatures on.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello!

Synn, could you hook me up w/ a nice set from this pic:



Senior size w/ dotted border, please. I leave the rest to you.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jul 20, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Dotted 
Effects - Up to you
Text - keeping the original text "Edward Newgate - WHITEBEARD" but could you perhaps get rid of the text at the top?
Additional Info - n/a


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Melodie [16]
Sera [16]
Oturan [17]
Soul King [17]
ImagineBrekr [17]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]

No more requests.
​


----------



## familyparka (Jul 20, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Holy crap I love it!!!!! *O*

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Synn (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you like it :33


----------



## Stringer (Jul 23, 2012)

'sup, an update of the previous request, using the same transitional effect
*Spoiler*: __ 










Will rep of course, thanks in advance

Edit: Hmm.... will come back at a later time


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not taking requests.


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> ...









Oturan said:


> Requesting ava
> stock:
> border: thin black
> size: junior and senior







Soul King said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Ava: 180x250 & 150x200, Sig: maximum is 300x500
> Effects - Your choice, but I'd like some hot or dark colors to be in there. Red/orange/yellow colors like that.
> ...









ImagineBreakr said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
​


----------



## Melodie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the set Synn. ​


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Synn and sorry for the bad stock.


----------



## Synn (Jul 23, 2012)

No problem         .


----------



## Oturan (Jul 23, 2012)

Synn said:


>



thanks, I love it


----------



## Soul King (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Synn, it's awesome! :33


----------



## Billie (Jul 25, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x200 & 150x150
Effekt: a few Adjustments 
Border: None


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
​


----------



## Vermin (Jul 25, 2012)

hey Synn :33

can you please hook me up with a set from this: ?

senior sized please.

other then that, i am not picky, so do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Synn (Jul 25, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
Zoroark [18]
​


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - []
Size - Senior
Effects - Whatever you want to add.
Border - Not sure, whatever looks best.


----------



## Delicious (Jul 25, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - []
Size - Senior
Text - Kurosaki Ichigo (One with, one without)
Border - None
Effects - Whatever looks perfect


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Delicious [19]
​


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 26, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - semi-rounded
Effects - Can you make it earthy?
Additional Info - I want the avatar to be focused on the older gentleman with the short gingered hair.


----------



## Synn (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Border - semi-rounded
> ...



What do you mean by 'earthy'?


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 27, 2012)

^ I mean kind of a grassy green color.


----------



## OS (Jul 28, 2012)

Type-set
Stock-
size- senior as big as possible vertically.
Border-black
Effects- a kind of blue green and not too much please.
quote- "The vampires of this world don't know the pleasures of hunger. They gorge themselves without savoring the kill."

Thanks.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Delicious [19]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
Original Sin [19]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - []
> Size - Senior
> ...











Original Sin said:


> Type-set
> Stock-
> size- senior as big as possible vertically.
> Border-black
> ...







will do more later~


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [16]
Shirosaki [17]
FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Hero (Jul 28, 2012)

Damn I missed it


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Hero said:


> Damn I missed it



Don't miss the next train


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...









Sera said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Avatar:*
> Signature:
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Joo [18]
Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Sera (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x200 & 150x150
> Effekt: a few Adjustments
> Border: None







_*Housekeeping*_

FoxxyKat [18]
Whitebeard [18]
Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]

No more requests!
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hello!
> 
> Synn, could you hook me up w/ a nice set from this pic:
> 
> ...









Whitebeard said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
​


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 30, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: None
Border: Up to you.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Zoroark [18]
Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
Divine Death [19]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> hey Synn :33
> 
> can you please hook me up with a set from this: ?
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


>


It's totally awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Vermin (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


>



 thank you 

but can i get a dotted border


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 30, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - Ava -  Sig - 
Size - Senior
Text - QoP
Border - White
Effects - Whatever


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> thank you
> 
> but can i get a dotted border



turn your signature off, please :3


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
Divine Death [19]
Dante10 [20]
​


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 30, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border/Effects/Text:* Your choice


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
Divine Death [19]
Dante10 [20]
Lazlow [20]
​


----------



## Savage (Jul 30, 2012)

Set request:

*Border/Effects:* Your choice
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior


I'm sure you will make it look nice.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Skywalker [18]
Mr. Kaneda [19]
Divine Death [19]
Dante10 [20]
Lazlow [20]
Savage [20]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - []
> Size - Senior
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


That turned out great, thank you very much.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Request Type: Set
> Worker: Synn
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Mr. Kaneda [19]
Dante10 [20]
Lazlow [20]
Savage [20]
​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Synn.

Request Type: Sig
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted 

Think you can work your magic?


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Mr. Kaneda [19]
Dante10 [20]
Lazlow [20]
Savage [20]
Crow Master Apprentice [20]
​


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT

 will be helping me out with the shop. He will be taking set and gif requests.
Some of Dei's examples can be found .

Request away. 
​


----------



## Meia (Jul 31, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Junior
Text - None
Border and Effects - you choose

Thank you :]


----------



## Synn (Jul 31, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Mr. Kaneda [19] - Dei
Dante10 [20] - Synn
Lazlow [20] - Synn
Savage [20] - Dei
Crow Master Apprentice [20] - Synn
Meia [20] - Synn
​


----------



## Light (Aug 1, 2012)

Request Type - Sig
Worker - Any
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.zerochan.net/1129048



Size - Senior
Text - None
Border and Effects - you choose

Request Type - Ava
Worker - Any
Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.zerochan.net/448548



Size - Senior
Text - None
Border and Effects - you choose


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2012)

Dante10 said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock - Ava -  Sig -
> Size - Senior
> ...











Lazlow said:


> *Request:* Set
> *Worker:* Synn
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* Senior
> *Border/Effects/Text:* Your choice


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Mr. Kaneda [19] - Dei
Savage [20] - Dei
Crow Master Apprentice [20] - Synn
Meia [20] - Synn
Light [20] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2012)

Light said:


> Request Type - Sig
> Worker - Any
> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Dei (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr. Kaneda said:


> Request Type - Set
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> Border - semi-rounded
> ...







Savage said:


> Set request:
> 
> *Border/Effects:* Your choice
> *Stock:*
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2012)

Worker: Dei
Sizes: 150 x 150 avatar, special avatar, and senior signature
Border: Dotted
Effects: up to you
Other info: None that i can think of besides getting both girls in the avatar if possible.


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Crow Master Apprentice [20] - Synn
Meia [20] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
​


----------



## Cord (Aug 1, 2012)

*Request: *Signature
*Worker:* Any of you guys
*Stock:*  or 
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you
*Text:* Cordelia Gallo

Thanks!​


----------



## Light (Aug 1, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you very much.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 2, 2012)

*A MONSTER REQUEST - THIS ONE HAS TO BE PERFECT - PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME MAKING IT*

*Request Type - *Set
*Worker - *Anyone
*Stock - *
*Size - *Senior
*Border - *none
*Effects - **ava:* a slideshow of the characters *sig:* make your magic work :33
*Text - *_Dare you take a leap of faith? Or become an old man, filled with regret, waiting to die alone?_

matching red with the "INCEPTION" letters
slightly opaque like the "INCEPTION" letters
using  font (or Arial font in capital letters if Inception font appears unclear) 
spread out along the width of the sig, centered at the bottom
NOTE: one with and one without text.
*Additional info - *focus on the foreground (notably the characters and the "INCEPTION" letters), cut the background (the aerial view) out. I want the sig to be 550 pixels width, preferably 550 x 350.

A R I G A T O U


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2012)

Request:

Type: Set
Size: Senior

Stock:  ;  ; 

Effects: Fire

Text: None

Border: I want a border, but you can put whatever border you think is cool

Whoever wants to take this, can. I have no preference. 


Thank you.


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Crow Master Apprentice [20] - Synn
Meia [20] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
Cordelia [21] - Dei
Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
​


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2012)

Synn, can you take my request please?


----------



## Saishin (Aug 2, 2012)

Request type: Set,avatar focuses to the boy with the sword

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Any
Effect: Any
Worker: Synn


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Synn, can you take my request please?



When you edit your posts and turn your signature off when posting, sure.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 2, 2012)

Woops, forgot about that. I haven't posted in a request shop in so long. My bad.


----------



## Synn (Aug 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Crow Master Apprentice [20] - Synn
Meia [20] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
Cordelia [21] - Dei
Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Hiruzen Sarutobi [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Hey Synn.
> 
> Request Type: Sig
> Worker: Synn
> ...









Meia said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Junior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
Cordelia [21] - Dei
Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Hiruzen Sarutobi [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
​


----------



## Meia (Aug 3, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you, it's amazing.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually cancel my request Synn. Sorry.


----------



## Synn (Aug 3, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
Cordelia [21] - Dei
Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
​


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Aug 3, 2012)

Synn said:


>



 Thanks Synn.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 4, 2012)

Type: Senior set
Worker: Synn


Effects and border are up to you.

Can you make the avatar transition from the guy to the girl?If not,then just a regular one focusing on the guy.

Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Synn (Aug 4, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Hollow'd Heart [21] - Dei
Cordelia [21] - Dei
Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
Hariti [22] - Synn

​


----------



## Alicia (Aug 4, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> *A MONSTER REQUEST - THIS ONE HAS TO BE PERFECT - PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME MAKING IT*
> 
> *Request Type - *Set
> *Worker - *Anyone
> ...



I wanna update my request one little bit: 



> *Effects - **ava:* a slideshow of the characters NOTE: do not use a fade in/fade out transition effect


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 4, 2012)

Request Type: Set.
 Anyone is allowed to work on it for me. 
Avatar Size: 125 x 125.
Avatar Details: Invisible Background. 
Text: None.

I'd appreciate it if you could give it some sort of a colorful glow.

Do something beautiful. Thanks so much for everything in advance!


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

Request: Set

Worker: Dei

Stock: 
Avatar: 
Sig: 

Effects: Dark/Evil ; Sharingan

Border: I want one, but I don't care what kind

Text: Rin is Tobi

Size: Senior


----------



## Dei (Aug 4, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Worker: Dei
> Sizes: 150 x 150 avatar, special avatar, and senior signature
> Border: Dotted
> Effects: up to you
> Other info: None that i can think of besides getting both girls in the avatar if possible.








Cordelia said:


> *Request: *Signature
> *Worker:* Any of you guys
> *Stock:*  or
> *Size:* Junior
> ...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this still open for requests? 

*Request:* Signature 
*Worker:* Synn
*Dimension:* 500x286 or whatever works best.
*Border:* Solid, not dotted
*Effects:* A different background for each picture, and to divide it, can you put like a black line to separate them all? And whatever effects make it look good.

Here are all three stocks:


----------



## Synn (Aug 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
Hariti [22] - Synn
Hiruzen Sarutobi [22] - Dei
Tifa Lockhart [22] - Synn

​


----------



## Princess Ryan (Aug 5, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Either
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - Semi-rounded
Effects - Up to you
Text - Princess (Font: Limelight, if you dont have it anything close is fine.)
Additional Info - None


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 5, 2012)

So, when is my request going to be done?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 5, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> when you turn off your signature dumb bitch



be nice. there's no need to call names. Elana is new and it's against forum rules




Elana said:


> So, when is my request going to be done?



please, Elana, read the rules:



Synn said:


> You can only request if you have at least *300 posts* and have been a *member for at least a month*;
> when posting or the request will be *ignored*;


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello! I would like a set:

Avatar stock: 
Sig stock: 
Sizer: Senior

Standard borders, nothing too fancy; no effects/color changes.

Thank you!


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 5, 2012)

Request Type - Set 
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border - I?m not quite sure. Whatever looks the best. 
Effects - It?s up to you.
Text - none

Thank you in anticipation!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 5, 2012)

*Worker: Synn
*
Sig request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted


Ava request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 5, 2012)

Type: Signature
Worker: Synn
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Thin Black.
Effects: Up to you. Just make it look awesome. I want it to be really good. Try not to make it really dark, though.
Text: Neji Hyuuga. For the font, try choosing one that fits with the sig.


----------



## Synn (Aug 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Daftvirgin [21] - Synn
Saishin [21] - Synn
Hariti [22] - Synn
Hiruzen Sarutobi [22] - Dei
Tifa Lockhart [22] - Synn
Overwatch [22] - Dei
xXHancockXx [22] - Synn
Spartan1337 [22] - Synn
HeLLzRoLLinG [22] - Synn

No more requests!

​


----------



## Cord (Aug 6, 2012)

Dei said:


>



Again, thank you! :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 7, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> *A MONSTER REQUEST - THIS ONE HAS TO BE PERFECT - PLEASE TAKE YOUR TIME MAKING IT*
> 
> *Request Type - *Set
> *Worker - *Anyone
> ...











Saishin said:


> Request type: Set,avatar focuses to the boy with the sword
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Aug 7, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Hariti [22] - Synn
Hiruzen Sarutobi [22] - Dei
Tifa Lockhart [22] - Synn
Overwatch [22] - Dei
xXHancockXx [22] - Synn
Spartan1337 [22] - Synn
HeLLzRoLLinG [22] - Synn

No more requests!

​


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2012)

Dei is taking a break, so I will be taking all the requests on the list.

If you don't want me to, feel free to say so.


----------



## Synn (Aug 14, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> May I make a request?



No               .


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Forget my request. Thanks though


----------



## Synn (Aug 18, 2012)

Hariti said:


> Type: Senior set
> Worker: Synn
> 
> 
> ...









Overwatch said:


> Hello! I would like a set:
> 
> Avatar stock:
> Sig stock:
> ...









HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Type: Signature
> Worker: Synn
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Aug 18, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Tifa Lockhart [22] - Synn
xXHancockXx [22] - Synn
Spartan1337 [22] - Synn

No more requests!

​


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2012)

LOVE IT Thank you.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, Synn! Repped.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 19, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Worker: Synn
Stock:  
Size: 150X200
Border: dotted


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Is it too late to change my set, Synn? If not, then here's my new request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: "As your flesh bears the Sigil... so shall your name be known as that... of a Recusant."


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 20, 2012)

Type: Senior set
Worker: Synn


Effects and border are up to you but make them look cool and make them look like a boss..... You can write Kazekage Gaara on the picture.


----------



## Synn (Aug 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it too late to change my set, Synn? If not, then here's my new request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Text: "As your flesh bears the Sigil... so shall your name be known as that... of a Recusant."



No, it's fine. I'll start working on your request tomorrow.


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2012)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Is this still open for requests?
> 
> *Request:* Signature
> *Worker:* Synn
> ...











xXHancockXx said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> ...


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 21, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you so much. I love it!


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 21, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Aug 21, 2012)

No problem. :3

Don't forget to rep :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 29, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it too late to change my set, Synn? If not, then here's my new request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Text: "As your flesh bears the Sigil... so shall your name be known as that... of a Recusant."


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2012)

Requesting set, please.

Avy:  with solid tiny borders

Sig: any effect up to you.

Obrigado!!!:33


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

•Rinoa• [23] - Synn

​


----------



## Firaea (Aug 30, 2012)

Been waiting for requests to open. 

Request Type - Set

Worker - Synn

Stock - 
Avatar - 
Signature - 

I'm not sure if the Signature stock works - no idea how to define LQ/MQ/HQ stock >_>.

If that one doesn't work, either one of the below two will do, up to your discretion:



Size - Senior

Border - Up to you

Effects - Up to you, but preferably not too bright

Text - 

Glory lies beyond the horizon...
Challenge it because you know you cannot reach it.
Speak of conquest, and make it real - 
for all my men who watch behind me.
-King of Conquerors, Iskandar

If the text is too long, take away the last two lines.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 30, 2012)

I am guessing the request is open.

Request Type = Set.

Avatar = 

Avatar Size = 150 x 150

Signature = 

Signature Size = Whatever fits

Border= Whatever suits


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn
Dastan [24] - Synn

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Synn

Request Type - Set.
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size -Senior
Border - how fits
Effects - not too much
Text - "Sing for Absolution"


Thanks by now! :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn
Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

Typ: Ava
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: None
Effects: You Choice.


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn
Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
​


----------



## Bloo (Aug 30, 2012)

*Request Type* - Avatar
*Worker* - Synn
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior
*Border* - Dashed
*Effects* - Light grunge effect, and anything to make it look nice in your opinion
*Text* - None
*Additional Info* - I want the avatar to show mostly her face, with some of her shoulders in the picture as well.


----------



## Synn (Aug 31, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn
Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
​


----------



## Sera (Sep 1, 2012)

*Type:* Signature [to go with the  in the giveaway section ^^]
*Stock:* 

Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_


•Rinoa• [23] - Synn
Wormodragon [23] - Synn
Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
Sera [24] - Synn

No more requests!
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Requesting set, please.
> 
> Avy:  with solid tiny borders
> 
> ...













Wormodragon said:


> Been waiting for requests to open.
> 
> Request Type - Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Type:* Signature [to go with the  in the giveaway section ^^]
> *Stock:*
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
​


----------



## Firaea (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you! That looks great.


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad you like it


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 

Size - Senior
Border - Surprise me
Effects - Surprise me
Text - Death On All Hallow's Eve, Gothic cursive, you can choose the color that looks right
Additional Info - Make it look Halloweenish/Horror looking


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
​


----------



## Sera (Sep 8, 2012)

They're gorgeous! Thank you, Synn. I will wear the set soon.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 8, 2012)

Synn said:


>


Looks awesome!!!

Thank you Synn.:33


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

You're welcome, ladies. :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 8, 2012)

*Request*: Set
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Not a huge fan of rounding, but really whatever you're feeling. :3
*Effects*: Preferably not. 
*Text*: None.
*Add. Info*: None.

Thanks again, Synn. :33


----------



## Synn (Sep 8, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
​


----------



## Juli (Sep 9, 2012)

*Request type: *Set
*Worker:* Synn
*Stock:* 
*Size: *Senior, 150x200 Avatar
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you
*Text:* None


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Dastan [24] - Synn
Moon~ [24] - Synn
Joo [24] - Synn
Bloo [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
Juli [25] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

Dastan said:


> I am guessing the request is open.
> 
> Request Type = Set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> Typ: Ava
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Border: None
> Effects: You Choice.







Bloo said:


> *Request Type* - Avatar
> *Worker* - Synn
> *Stock* -
> *Size* - Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Moon~ [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
Juli [25] - Synn
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks. Reped.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 12, 2012)

You seem like to be one of the few still active this week. Anyways:

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Rounded border & Normal if you don't mind. Blueish/Cyan tint possibly.
*Extra Information:* I would love for it to match . You know, the lighter-blueish and white background and some cool style to it. I am really excited for this one, know you will do great! Oh, and I don't need Itachi in the avatar. Pure Kisame cause, you know, I am a fan.


----------



## Synn (Sep 12, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Moon~ [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
Juli [25] - Synn
Samehada [25] - Synn
​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2012)

_Request Type_ - Set. 
_Worker_ - Synn. 
_Stock_ -  
_Size_ - Senior. 
_Border_ - Anything goes, besides dashed. 
_Effects_ - Do as you see fit, but keep the brightening to a minimum please. :33
No text.


----------



## Synn (Sep 13, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Moon~ [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
Juli [25] - Synn
Samehada [25] - Synn
Frooba [25] - Synn
​


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 15, 2012)

*Request*: Signature 
*Worker*: Synn
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Whatever you think fits best
*Effects*: Whatever suits it
*Additional Info*: Just the guy in the middle. Unless you somehow fit everything in but if not thats fine. 
*Text*: 212th Attack Battalion


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

That stock is bad :/


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> That stock is bad :/




Is this better ?


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you, Joo. :3


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2012)

Sig: 
Size: Just so that I can see the three people in the picture, other then that, as small as possible thanks. :33

Avatar: 
Have to entire sea horse fit in the avy if you can, and make it transparent (no background that is)

Profile Pic: 


Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

^ Avatar and profile pic stocks don't work.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2012)

Works for me.. 

Hold on, let me upload it myself. 

EDIT: Done, new links.


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Moon~ [24] - Synn
Alisdragon [24] - Synn
~Zaxxon~ [25] - Synn
Juli [25] - Synn
Samehada [25] - Synn
Frooba [25] - Synn
Admiral Bly32 [25] - Synn
Eternity [25] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Hello Synn
> 
> Request Type - Set.
> Worker - Synn
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 18, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thank you! This looks beautiful


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad you like it


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Request Type - Set
> Worker - Synn
> Stock -
> 
> ...



Not sure if you wanted me to make you an avatar, or just use it as a transparency. Either way, just let me know. :3







~Zaxxon~ said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: Senior
> *Border*: Not a huge fan of rounding, but really whatever you're feeling. :3
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Juli [25] - Synn
Samehada [25] - Synn
Frooba [25] - Synn
Admiral Bly32 [25] - Synn
Eternity [25] - Synn
​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 18, 2012)

Synn said:


>



To answer your vm statement, indeed this is what I was hoping for.

In fact it's way better. I'm serious, you gave it fine enough of a touch up to make it stand out better than before without making too flashy.

Thank you so much, Synn. And I will be sure to rep and credit. :3


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2012)

You're very welcome, Zaxxon. :33


----------



## Sera (Sep 18, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Any, but please don't change the background too much.

Thank you!


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 18, 2012)

Synn said:


> Not sure if you wanted me to make you an avatar, or just use it as a transparency. Either way, just let me know. :3



Could you make me an avatar out of the sigh you made me?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 22, 2012)

Request type: set
Stock: 
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Text: none
Effects: red/black

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Juli [25] - Synn
Samehada [25] - Synn
Frooba [25] - Synn
Admiral Bly32 [25] - Synn
Eternity [25] - Synn
Sera [26] - Synn
Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Could you make me an avatar out of the sigh you made me?



Sorry for the wait


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2012)

Juli said:


> *Request type: *Set
> *Worker:* Synn
> *Stock:*
> *Size: *Senior, 150x200 Avatar
> ...


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 22, 2012)

Thankyou so much Synn.


----------



## Juli (Sep 22, 2012)

Synn said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks David, beautiful work! <3
Can't rep you atm, have to spread first.


----------



## Synn (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad you like it, Christine


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey there Sinny ol' boy, requesting a signature.  I hate having to cred people in my sig, but I'll bury my stubbornness in exchange for good work. 



Keep the size the way it is. I just want it touched up and for it to look nice. But don't go overboard with effects. As for the border, do what you think will look good. I trust you.  Do a couple versions if you want, or just one. Doesn't matter to me.

Thanks. pek


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Samehada [25] - Synn
Frooba [25] - Synn
Admiral Bly32 [25] - Synn
Eternity [25] - Synn
Sera [26] - Synn
Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
Death-kun [26] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2012)

Samehada said:


> You seem like to be one of the few still active this week. Anyways:
> 
> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> ...







Death-kun said:


> Hey there Sinny ol' boy, requesting a signature.  I hate having to cred people in my sig, but I'll bury my stubbornness in exchange for good work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can simply link to my shop, don't have to put "credit goes to" ;p


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Those look excellent, thank you!  And alright, I shall link to your shop.


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2012)

Frooba said:


> _Request Type_ - Set.
> _Worker_ - Synn.
> _Stock_ -
> _Size_ - Senior.
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 23, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Admiral Bly32 [25] - Synn
Eternity [25] - Synn
Sera [26] - Synn
Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> *Request*: Signature
> *Worker*: Synn
> *Stock*:
> *Size*: Senior
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Sig:
> Size: Just so that I can see the three people in the picture, other then that, as small as possible thanks. :33
> 
> Avatar:
> ...



I don't usually take transparency requests, even for avatars. But I did it this time. Still working on your profile pic, which I will VM you later today. :3


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [26] - Synn
Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 24, 2012)

Synn said:


> I don't usually take transparency requests, even for avatars. But I did it this time. Still working on your profile pic, which I will VM you later today. :3



Amazing, you are the best.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 24, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:
Ava:

(His face in the top panel)
Signature:

The bottom panel
Size: Junior
Effects: Whatever you think fits


----------



## OS (Sep 24, 2012)

Can I please have a gif signature of this page- 

Size- Senior Size, as big as can be.
Border-Black

No effects except for the gif. I want the gif to have the two bottom pictures of the guy with the red eyes and it changes between them like this.


Also, I want it cut out like the panel is cut out on the page(diagonally) ) . If that is possible
Let me know if you need any more info and thank you.


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Sera [26] - Synn
Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
Scratchy [27] - Synn
Original Sin [27] - Synn
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 24, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Can I please have a gif signature of this page-
> 
> Size- Senior Size, as big as can be.
> Border-Black
> ...


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

Sera said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Stock:*
> *Effects:* Any, but please don't change the background too much.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Vampire Princess [26] - Synn
Scratchy [27] - Synn
​


----------



## Sera (Sep 25, 2012)

I love it. Thank you, Synn! I will wear the set soon.


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: set
> Stock:
> Size: senior
> Border: dotted
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2012)

Type: Set, Senior avy/Sig

Effects: something cool?


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
​


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 26, 2012)

Worker: Synn
Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock for Avatar: 
Stock for Signature:
Effects and Borders: All up to you,but it should look awesome.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Sorry but I don't like those stocks.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Worker: Synn
Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock for Avatar: 
Stock for Signature: 
Effects and Borders: All up to you


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
​


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Hope this is good enough quality

Senior Set Please



Text: Red Hood and the Outlaws
Design: Your Choice


----------



## Synn (Sep 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, sweetie. I told you I would be around 

Can I get an avie?
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Solid
Effects: Minimal
No text

Please and thank you


----------



## Synn (Sep 27, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 28, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - 
Size - Senior
Border & Effects - whatever you want.
Let me know if the stock is bad.

Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
xKantStopx [28] - Synn
​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 29, 2012)

Synn said:


>



Thanks! Repped. Sorry I'm so late; I haven't had access to a computer...


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 30, 2012)

Request Type - Set
Worker - Synn
Stock - ()
Size - Junior
Border - Dotted
Effects - Digital looking, I don't really know how to explain it. If you've seen SAO I guess you will get what I mean. I'm sure whatever you do will look fine though.
Text - Kirito (Signature only)

That's all, thanks!


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
xKantStopx [28] - Synn
Blue Bombardment [28] - Synn
​


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello!

Type: Gif/Avatar
Border: Rounded


and

Type: Sig
Border: Rounded


Thanks!


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't make gifs, James. Sorry


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

It said on your OP 

No worries buddy, can you still do my sig anyway please?


----------



## Synn (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> It said on your OP
> 
> No worries buddy, can you still do my sig anyway please?



It's not very clear and that's a mistake on my part.  I can edit gifs, but not make them from videos.

Sure, I'll make you a set out if it. :3


----------



## Мoon (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Synn. I remember you back when I joined in Fourth of July of '10, how ya been? well, I was wondering if you can help me out with a set.

*Type* - Set

*Stock*:
 , 
*Size* - Junior because I think im too low for a senior.
*Border* - None
*Effects* - Paisley designs IF its possible, its not , no worries, just some colors
*Text* - None


I know that the Avatar stock isn't great, but its a stock I really love due to its rarity. Also, please, aim for Bob Marley(the man on the right with smoke) when it comes to cropping the stock to size. 

Much appreciation and love!


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2012)

^ The stocks are hideous! D: And what is 'paisley designs'? Also, turn your signature off when posting.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, turned it off. 

my apologies. these photos were taken in the late '60s  

this is what paisley designs  like. doesn't have to be the exact design but something similar to it. if you're able to pull it off that'd be sweet but if not then no worries

seeing as how the stocks lack quality, I'll be more than satisfied if you can at least pull off the avatar. im not too worried about the sig

but since you're the artist, I will respect your decision.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Scratchy [27] - Synn
Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
xKantStopx [28] - Synn
Blue Bombardment [28] - Synn
-JT- [28] - Synn
Che [28] - Synn

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to cancel my request, if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Synn (Oct 2, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Hollow'd Heart [27] - Synn
Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
xKantStopx [28] - Synn
Blue Bombardment [28] - Synn
-JT- [28] - Synn
Che [28] - Synn

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Type: Set, Senior avy/Sig
> 
> Effects: something cool?









Paradise said:


> Hey Synn. I remember you back when I joined in Fourth of July of '10, how ya been? well, I was wondering if you can help me out with a set.
> 
> *Type* - Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Oct 5, 2012)

_*Housekeeping*_

Admiral Kizaru [27] - Synn
Legend [28] - Synn
Rosie [28] - Synn
xKantStopx [28] - Synn
Blue Bombardment [28] - Synn
-JT- [28] - Synn

NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Мoon (Oct 5, 2012)

Synn said:


>



How in the hell did you make these so beautiful ?!?!? 

Thank you so much!!!seriously worth the wait 

I have a favor though, you mind sending me or saving the stock? I might need it for a resize in the future


----------



## Immortal (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmm.. I keep missing my opportunity for a request, mind if I just leave it for when you're ready?


----------



## Synn (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry but no, I don't like to have a queue. D:

And I'll probably take a break when I'm done with the current list anyway.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope its ready tomorrow, its mah bday


----------

